# Dancing Fbi Agent Who Accidentally Shot Someone Will Not Face Jail Time



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 21, 2018)

The FBI agent who unintentionally shot someone while dancing in a Denver bar will not face jail time, said Denver District Attorney Beth McCann. 





FBI agent Chase Bishop.

In a press release Friday, McCann said Chase Bishop, 30, pleaded guilty during a disposition hearing to third-degree assault. The plea agreement meant Bishop was sentenced to 24 months of supervised probation, which he can complete out of state, the release says.

"We believe that this agreement strikes an appropriate balance of seeking justice for the victim and ensuring that this type of incident does not happen again," McCann said.
CNN was attempting to reach an attorney for the agent and the FBI.
In June, Bishop was showing off his moves in the center of a dance circle at Mile High Spirits bar when he launched into a back handspring. During the move, a gun fell out of his waistband holster and onto the floor, Denver police said.

He moved to pick the weapon up and unintentionally fired one shot, police said. Bishop then put the gun back in his pants and walked away with his hands up.

One person was struck in the lower leg, police said. An attorney for the victim told CNN affiliate KMGH that the bullet hit the victim's main artery and that he could have bled to death if not for a person who applied a tourniquet.
Mile High Spirits bar said at the time that the patron who was shot was welcome to complimentary drinks forever at the bar.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 21, 2018)

I know someone got shot but


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 21, 2018)

Time to file the civil suit


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 21, 2018)

Y'all. He was dancing his butt off. I don't understand why they need their guns everywhere they go. Unless he was undercover?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 22, 2018)

Brwnbeauti said:


> Y'all. He was dancing his butt off. I don't understand why they need their guns everywhere they go. Unless he was undercover?



FBI agents are required to pack 24-7


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 22, 2018)

Brwnbeauti said:


> Y'all. He was dancing his butt off. I don't understand why they need their guns everywhere they go. Unless he was undercover?


At least Put the safety on if you’re going to be busting moves like that


----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2018)

24/7 or not.. Common Sense likely whispered in his big ears "Dude, dancing and guns don't mix, especially if you gonna do all that" 





HappilyLiberal said:


> FBI agents are required to pack 24-7


----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2018)

And he is callous.. his gun goes  off near a crowd and he didn't even bother  to look to see if anyone was hurt in that direction.. he just walks off. Subhuman SMH


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 22, 2018)

Laela said:


> And he is callous.. his gun goes  off near a crowd and he didn't even bother  to look to see if anyone was hurt in that direction.. he just walks off. Subhuman SMH



Puts up his hands, and walks off.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 22, 2018)

I dont consider him lucky, this is normal. I just know that no black agents or even regular black folks who legally own firearms can get away with this. Smh. When this story came out, I did not know that someone was also shot in the face. That's crazy!


----------



## Spin (Dec 25, 2018)

A backflip though? Team too much...lol.


----------



## Transformer (Dec 25, 2018)

Video is good, because this is the first time I agree that a shooting is accidental.


----------



## GinnyP (Dec 26, 2018)

Laela said:


> 24/7 or not.. Common Sense likely whispered in his big ears "Dude, dancing and guns don't mix, especially if you gonna do all that"


Clueless!


----------



## naijamerican (Jan 4, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> One person was struck in the lower leg, police said. An attorney for the victim told CNN affiliate KMGH that the bullet hit the victim's main artery and that he could have bled to death if not for a person who applied a tourniquet.
> *Mile High Spirits bar said at the time that the patron who was shot was welcome to complimentary drinks forever at the bar.*


Because of course, free dranks make near death from bleeding out - from a cop literally shucking and jiving - so much better.  I'll take a hell no for $500, Alex. 

That pilgrim was doing entirely too much with too little.


----------



## Shula (Jan 5, 2019)

naijamerican said:


> That pilgrim was doing entirely *too much with too little*.



I really shouldn't say this but does no one else get nauseous while watching white folk dance awkwardly? I have a black friend and we both insist when the good Lord made us, black folks were "animated" differently is the word we use, lol. Their bodies are just so not firm and move so weirdly to me. Of course, there are some white folks with some rhythm and I'm not the greatest dancer but there is no fluidity to their movements to me. I feel bad but had to get that out.

 I love to watch black men walk. I know they ain't worth a good 74 cents altogether these days but man...I can watch Denzel walk all day and then T'Challa when he comes around that corner in Black Panther at the UN scene at the end of the movie with all that swagger, lawd. Phew. Sorry, ladies. Anyway, this dude upset my stomach with that "Look at me! I'm hot Chad routine" he prolly practiced a million times. White men have chased me my entire adult life and I'm almost a cripple now but I'm going to keep running, lol.  Shula has left the chat. #2019andstillpetty


----------

